# MGen  PJ (Pat) Mitchell  2012 03 04



## George Wallace (7 Mar 2012)

*MGen  PJ (Pat) Mitchell*

MGen PJ (Pat) Mitchell, former Col of the Regiment for the 8th Canadian Hussars; died this Sunday evening in Victoria.  His wife Joan and three sons were able to see him earlier that afternoon.  Details to be announced as soon as they are available.   Condolences can be sent to Joan and family at: 

817 Royal Wood Place 
Victoria, BC V8Y 3C2


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Mar 2012)

My first Reg Force CO

RIP


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Mar 2012)

My condolences.


----------



## Infanteer (12 Mar 2012)

He also commanded 1 Brigade.


----------

